# General > General >  Has anyone seen nessie?

## the_count

this one has probably been done to death already but has anyone seen nessie and, if so, have they got photographic proof (yes spoof photoes acceptable lol). Can't wait to see the results from this .......  ::

----------


## rfr10

Yes I've seen him loads of times!...

funny really.. he has a very "woody" likeness.  :Wink:

----------


## TBH

Here's one taken by some guys out boat fishing: ::

----------


## BazzaG

Pmsl good one TBH

----------


## the_count

fantastic picture tbh lol thats the sort of thing i was hoping for lol anyone else want to post ?  ::

----------


## Kenn

That is brilliant TBH, seem to mind there was a photo some time back of Nessie on holiday in South Africa, lets hope more contributions will be forthcoming.

----------


## ciderally

will this do....
http://en.sevenload.com/videos/cqP69...e-gegen-Toyota

----------


## the_count

that one is fantastic cinderally lol not often ya see it on film like that  ::

----------


## padfoot

haha yeah ace video great thread

----------


## Kenn

If this is the elusive critter, he's alive and well and holidaying in Cornwall. met up with him at The Eden Project.

----------


## sassylass



----------


## the_count

that's a cracking photo sassylass ..... almost a double nessie from a look at the reflection lol ..... so the hunting in pairs now??  ::

----------


## tigger2u

Cant get the pic to work, i guess im not allowed yet but my Aussie found her hiding just at the side of the Loch :Grin:

----------


## wifie

Very good sassy - did you get nessie to "pose" or was it naturally occuring?

----------


## tigger2u

Here's my Aussie friend having a grapple with Nessie. Luckily Nessie got away safe and sound  :Wink: 

BTW have a look at the ghost car I caught on camera *gulp*

----------


## rfr10

> Photo


Told you they had a "woody likeness"

----------


## sassylass

> Very good sassy - did you get nessie to "pose" or was it naturally occuring?


Thank you but I cannot take credit for the photo - Mr Sassy is the photographer in the house - however it was a natural "pose".

----------


## sassylass



----------


## dandod

it was poking up in my bath...... :Wink:

----------


## wifie

> 


Nessie looks far fae the loch there sassy but a good sighting none the less!

----------


## the_count

oh this one is still here lol great shot sassy i lost sight of the post and thought it had been moved lol  ::

----------


## northener

> Nessie looks far fae the loch there sassy but a good sighting none the less!


Nah, cobblers.

That's a flying lizard that's crash landed.

----------


## wifie

::   PMSL northener!!!

----------


## sassylass



----------


## elamanya

> 


 looking at the hills in the background i would say this is a pic of the ogopogo who lives in the okanagon and is a distant cousin of nessie

----------

